# Gigafactory Grand Opening Discussion



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

The grand opening is happening this week. Let's keep the discussions in here for the time being.

Electrek.co is having periodic updates on their site and our @AEDennis is attending so hopefully he can chime in as well.

The red Model 3 prototype has been put on display outside the lobby. It's the same one from the reveal and has no battery in it, hence the chocked wheels. On closer inspection the chassis appears to be a static display for the body panels and no an actual prototype with a drive train.

_Pictures courtesy of Seth Weintraub of Electrek.co_


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

More eye candy!!! Thanks Trev....its been so slow here. Everything's dried up! Nice to get afew more new Photos that I haven't seen or downloaded already.
On that note....love the Red M3 photos.....on first look and analysis what's with the "slanted" side mirrors? Don't really care for them. In the first, second and third photos they actually look 'bent' or damaged like they were hit or someone 'hung' on them. They'd look much better with the bottoms parallel to the ground. The first photo side view it looks the most odd. My opinion. Maybe they'll grow on me but right now the jury is out.

On second analysis after staring at the side photo for quite some (first photo side view) time I figured out what is bothering me about those mirrors. If you look at the 'line' that the front hood makes following it back along the chrome strip molding atop both the front door then back door and eventually the rear trunk area to the mock 'spoiler'.....it (the mirror) ruins the lines of the car, and actually breaks it up. That chrome bottom of the mirror hangs "below" the chrome door strip and 'interrupts' the flow to the back of the car. It should parallel that chrome evenly and then maybe the top and rear of the mirror taper down to the chrome bottom of the mirror. Sorry Franz~
Opinions?.......

Ski


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

So this was brought up as well on TMC....I posted there as well. I found these photos from the original reveal that show the mirror bottom chrome trim parallel with the chrome door/window trim strip and keep more inline with the lines of the car. Something just looks different in the new Gigafactory car.

Ski


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

agree @Skione65 - I think it's more than 'odd photo angle' - there are too many photos where the mirrors looks wonky in the new pix, and not at all in the reveal pix. I wonder if they are partially folded? in the front view pix, the two are symmetrically wonky.

and look at that gold coming thru! (imagine that on a green!)


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

This car is a static display unit, it doesn't appear to have a drive train in it and certainly no battery. The mirrors just look bent down from too much man handling. Don't read anything into it  

One of my contacts just offered me a ticket to the gigafactory party but unfortunately I can't attend on account of being on vacation


----------



## Niklas (Apr 2, 2016)

Would say that The mirros looks very mutch bend down, I see The reason why but dont like The looks of it.


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

TrevP said:


> This car is a static display unit, it doesn't appear to have a drive train in it and certainly no battery. The mirrors just look bent down from too much man handling. Don't read anything into it
> 
> One of my contacts just offered me a ticket to the gigafactory party but unfortunately I can't attend on account of being on vacation


@TrevP,

I would be cutting my vacation short!!!!!  You can vacation anytime....there's going to be only One Gigafactory Party/Grand Opening. Plus we need an 'inside' contact for Blogs, Vid, test drives and the like!!!!
Don't leave us 'Stranded and Hanging'!!! (Feeling the guilt/pressure??? Is it working!???)  lol

Ski


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I have a wife to answer to so vacation comes first.

Besides, I'd rather go to the second reveal for the Model 3 

There's a slight chance that my YouTube co-host @Kennethbokor
will go in my place but it's up to him since expenses are out of pocket.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

I am liking the tinted glass that appears to be on the red car!

Dan


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> agree @Skione65 - I think it's more than 'odd photo angle' - there are too many photos where the mirrors looks wonky in the new pix, and not at all in the reveal pix. I wonder if they are partially folded? in the front view pix, the two are symmetrically wonky.
> 
> and look at that gold coming thru! (imagine that on a green!)


@MelindaV,

I know...that color in the sun is mind blowing......

Ski


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

TrevP said:


> I have a wife to answer to so vacation comes first.
> 
> Besides, I'd rather go to the second reveal for the Model 3
> 
> ...


@TrevP,

I hear you......if I had to choose one I'd go for Reveal2 as well!!! 

Ski


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

As someone posted on TMC.....THIS is why the saggy mirrors...... 

Ski


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

This confirms what I thought the red car is, a static display for the panels.


----------



## Badbot (May 25, 2016)

The next S-platform car


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Just got back to my room from the Gigafactory party...

More to follow on a blogpost AFTER I get home (probably in a few days, followed by a virtual trip (day by day report.)

Bottom line is as discussed prior... Plus, to get close to that static display, I didn't have the "right" ticket, one had to be a VIP...

Couldn't get into the area, locked out...

Here's as close as I got:

IMG_20160729_193552 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

IMG_20160729_193547 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Unfortunately no Model 3 test rides...


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Shame about the lack of Model 3 test rides. I was told there would be so maybe they changed their minds at the last minute. 

I'm not sure the static display car would have survived the scrutiny of the public compared to the media a day before. Owners are extremely unforgiving and would have picked it apart more than they already have over @ TMC


----------



## Don Lockard (Jul 31, 2016)

Skione65 said:


> More eye candy!!! Thanks Trev....its been so slow here. Everything's dried up! Nice to get afew more new Photos that I haven't seen or downloaded already.
> On that note....love the Red M3 photos.....on first look and analysis what's with the "slanted" side mirrors? Don't really care for them. In the first, second and third photos they actually look 'bent' or damaged like they were hit or someone 'hung' on them. They'd look much better with the bottoms parallel to the ground. The first photo side view it looks the most odd. My opinion. Maybe they'll grow on me but right now the jury is out.
> 
> On second analysis after staring at the side photo for quite some (first photo side view) time I figured out what is bothering me about those mirrors. If you look at the 'line' that the front hood makes following it back along the chrome strip molding atop both the front door then back door and eventually the rear trunk area to the mock 'spoiler'.....it (the mirror) ruins the lines of the car, and actually breaks it up. That chrome bottom of the mirror hangs "below" the chrome door strip and 'interrupts' the flow to the back of the car. It should parallel that chrome evenly and then maybe the top and rear of the mirror taper down to the chrome bottom of the mirror. Sorry Franz~
> ...


agree completely and so does my girlfriend


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

One of the electrical engineers my office (architecture) works with is in Reno and have been meaning for a while to see what his impression is of the gigafactory. So when we were on the photo today I asked and it was interesting to get a local's insight. He said he drives past the site every day on the way to work so has seen it develop (obviously from a distance) from the beginning and the massive amount of materials coming in.
first, I learned there is another massive project in the area ("Switch", a SuperNAP 9 datacenter in Reno) that will be 5.5M SF (compares to Tesla's Gigafactory at a final 6.5M footprint + up to 3 floors). 
Tesla is currently on their 5th or 6th general contractor and have had as many architects/engineers involved. Totally did not surprise me that Tesla would have fired multiple contractors/architects/engineers to get just the first phase of the gigafactory built.
Between these two huge construction projects, the entire area is having an economic boom, where 8 years ago Northern Nevada was one of the hardest hit parts of the country when the economy crashed. Under construction neighborhoods were abandoned with half built houses when contractors went bankrupt and are now being picked back up and finished, many longtime residents left the area and are now coming back, etc.
He also mentioned a local woman who owns a small private airport that had been operated for prop and small jets. she had been ready to sell when the Tesla started work and instead decided to wait and see what happened. Then expanded runways and now can accommodate cargo planes and has been working with Tesla or Panasonic.
And lastly, he said his wife has been trying to convince him they should buy a Model S and save all the gas costs, but he's not convinced the payment on a 80k car justifies the fuel costs. I need to get his wife's contact info and tell her to work on him getting a Model ☰ instead  He also was considering having 3 powerwalls installed.
just thought it was interesting from his perspective and would pass it along.


----------

